# Worst car you ever drove



## Woodchuck

In your whole life, what was the worst car you ever drove?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Worst in terms of a barely running POS that breaks down on you constantly?

(had to look up and listen to this song while typing...hysterical! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-34Fdtg1dI )

Or worst in terms of bad cars?

It's actually tough for me to pick from my many horrible cars over the years to answer this. 

It has been a long time since I've had to drive a POS. A long GOOD time which I have loved every minute of.


----------



## tech-novelist

My mother's Vega. What a piece of crap that was.
And she bought another one after the first one died!


----------



## Thundarr

Let's see.
- 53 Chevy pickup restore? Nope.
- 71 Nova 307 V8? It was my first and therefore it's exempt.
- 72 Gremlin-X? No way. That little chopped off [email protected] with a 304 v8 was fast and cool.
- 73 Oldsmobile cutlass. Maybe.
- 78 Jeep CJ7? Please.
- 79 Mustang 4cylinder? Maybe.
- 80 Ford truck? Na.
- 84 Ford bronco II? Maybe.
- 85 Chevy truck? Na.
- 88 Ford bronco II? Na.
- 89 Toyoda pickup. H3ll no.
- 93 Chevy Camaro? Maybe.
- 93 Ford escort? Na.
- 98 Chevy Suburban? No way.
- 01 Ram Quad cab? Loved that truck.
- 02 Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide? Please.
- 04 Toyota pickup? Nope.
- 05 Honda Accord v6? Nope.
- 13 Honday Civic? Nope.
- 14 Ram 2500 Cummins? H3ll no.

And the loser is??????? 1984 Ford Bronco-II and it had to beat out some real junkers. The 1993 Camaro almost won the honors. It was a piece of crapola.


----------



## arbitrator

*The worst you say? How about my "hand-me-down" car from my Dad during my Senior year of high school ~ a white 1966 Ford Fairlane Sedan with a red front drivers door, due to an accident by Dad! 

My Frosh year of college, I inherited the light green family 1968 Dodge Polara which actually ran pretty damned good, and was a hell of a lot more appealing to the college chicks!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

About six months ago I drove my friend's daughter's Fiat, kind of like the one below. She was drunk so I had to drive from my hotel to her hotel. Way too small, way too loud inside the car, it sounded like it was stuck in 1st gear the whole time, (it was an automatic, lol). Definitely the worst car I ever drove.


----------



## weightlifter

Recent stuff?

Dodge Caliber. Beyond awful with a HUGE blind spot.

Driven a large number of rentals.
VW Golf, Chevy Cruze, Chevy Malibu, Ford Focus, Ford Fusion, Ford F150, Dodge Charger, Toyota Corolla, Toyota Camry. I liked them all reasonably thought the Charger felt less solid than it should have as big as it was.


----------



## Chris Taylor

Has to be a toss up between:

1974 Plymouth Duster. Wouldn't start for the test drive so I should have known it was going to be problems. They said the battery was bad (brand new car). Bought it. Failed to start 7 times before dealer took it back (Police were called to the dealership as my brother and I were about to tear the place up).

and

2004 Ford Explorer. Bought it used and it was in the repair shop more than it was on the road.


----------



## Pluto2

1974 Gremlin. It was my dad's car and I had to learn to drive in it.


----------



## Fozzy

1982 Chevy Chevette Scooter. Oh, how I hated that car.


----------



## ocotillo

Woodchuck said:


> In your whole life, what was the worst car you ever drove?


Many years ago, a friend and I figured out that we could buy pony/muscle cars where I lived (Phoenix) and sell them where he lived (Milwaukee) for almost twice as much. (Rust would literally eat a car out from under you back then.)

--Worst car I ever drove was a '68 AMC Javelin. It was a deathtrap. I've heard the Rambler Scrambler was even worse, but never got to drive one.


----------



## Woodchuck

ocotillo said:


> Many years ago, a friend and I figured out that we could buy pony/muscle cars where I lived (Phoenix) and sell them where he lived (Milwaukee) for almost twice as much. (Rust would literally eat a car out from under you back then.)
> 
> --Worst car I ever drove was a '68 AMC Javelin. It was a deathtrap. I've heard the Rambler Scrambler was even worse, but never got to drive one.


A drag racer friend of mine had a scrambler....It had a hood scoop that looked like it came out of a HVAC shop.....390 cid engine...


----------



## Runs like Dog

Worst driving car or worst car to own?

Worst car(s) to own

Mitsubishi Galant - started coming apart on day one - literally.
Volvo DL - built by alcoholics, less than 2,000 miles in 11 months then returned to Volvo
MGB - could not tune it, ever, never ever.
Corvair Monza - 3 engine tear downs in 6 months blown pushrods every other month.
TR6 - not really a car so much as an oil furnace but thankfully the frame was so stiff I'd concuss my head on the ceiling.
Porsche 914 - Bosch D-Jetronic in combo with the stock brain box and wiring harness is what you would get if you commissioned Satan to build an engine and he subcontracted it to insane Soviet Gulag prisoners. 
Fiat 128 (or any derivative thereof) - There's a reason they build these in Russia, Egypt, Romania, Serbia and Iran. Pretty good as carbombs though.
Ford Focus SE - Become good friends with the dealership parts manager. Seriously. The probability that something will break is directly correlated with the one-offed-ness of the Ford twist on an OEM part and the cost and difficulty of getting it.

Worst car(s) to drive

Volvo DL (double winner!) - 3,300 lbs and no power steering, clutch required 70lbs of force, shift linkage was heavy enough to sprain my shoulder.
Dodge 400 - only car I was afraid to drive, more like piloting a ferry, more or less went where it wanted.
Ford Taurus - Typical Ford vague sense you're driving a video game with lag, you have to plan out your moves to stay ahead of it.


----------



## Woodchuck

My worst was a 1962 Studebaker Lark.....Six banger, 3 on the tree...The ride was so rough, It felt like the frame was welded to the axles....For some reason my dad loved them... 

Next was a 1965 Pontiac Tempest...It lived on blocks with the tranny on the ground...Ate clutches, and u-joints...326 3 sp...


----------



## Runs like Dog

soccermom2three said:


> Way too small, way too loud inside the car, it sounded like it was stuck in 1st gear the whole time, (it was an automatic, lol). Definitely the worst car I ever drove.


The Honda Fit is like that. It sounds like it's missing a gear. Like an RC plane whine.


----------



## ocotillo

Woodchuck said:


> A drag racer friend of mine had a scrambler....It had a hood scoop that looked like it came out of a HVAC shop.....390 cid engine...


LOL - Yes. I think it was a Buick design, which made it even more front heavy.

"Let's compete with the big three by putting the biggest engine we can in a car without the brakes and suspension to handle it. --What could go wrong???"


----------



## Woodchuck

ocotillo said:


> LOL - Yes. I think it was a Buick design, which made it even more front heavy.
> 
> "Let's compete with the big three by putting the biggest engine we can in a car without the brakes and suspension to handle it. --What could go wrong???"


He said he raced AMC cars because tech inspections were never an issue....No one ever knew what parts were supposed to go in them....AMC still used torque tubes in most if not all of their vehicles ...


----------



## karole

The worst car I ever drove (had) was a 1973 Cutlass. That car was a piece of garbage. I got it my senior year of high school and every dime I made working went to buying parts to repair it. I hated that car.


----------



## Runs like Dog

ocotillo said:


> LOL - Yes. I think it was a Buick design, which made it even more front heavy.
> 
> "Let's compete with the big three by putting the biggest engine we can in a car without the brakes and suspension to handle it. --What could go wrong???"


1990's Ford Taurus SHO's had a poorly designed poorly built Yamaha 'high performance' engine that would typically shear the camshaft bearings off. The engine was too big for the transmission which would usually disintegrate quickly. And it understeered like any other midsized Ford.


----------



## 2&out

Very rusted brown 1974 Ford Pinto. Wasn't mine but drove it a couple times. OMG - asking to die. Loose steering, screeching brakes, sputtering motor, and couple thru rust holes in the floor. Was giirls I dated for a little bit. 

Triumph TR6 and Porsche 914 on a list ?  Not mine and I have both. I'm sure no one cares and A-OK - but one of the cars I have is featured on page 52 of the new Dec. Hemmings Motor News. It's a lot nicer than mine - especially the pristine engine bay. But mines VGC. And I like their comment that it takes a man to drive a pink car.  lol


----------



## Blondilocks

"Ford Taurus - Typical Ford vague sense you're driving a video game with lag, you have to plan out your moves to stay ahead of it."

This is so funny! Having to outsmart a car before it kills you.

Worst car I owned was a 1971 Mercedes sedan, 4 cylinders. Bought used with minimal mileage. Looked brand new. One problem was the car was a real dog with the air conditioning on and it was tough getting on the freeway. The worst problem was the car would just die and it didn't care where it did it. My mechanic worked and worked on it and couldn't find the problem. Hmmm, he sure jumped at the chance to buy it, though.

Most fun car was a 1956 Plymouth Savoy with push button drive. Of course it was twelve years old when I bought it. Built like a tank and never had a single problem with it.


----------



## SadSamIAm

karole said:


> The worst car I ever drove (had) was a 1973 Cutlass. That car was a piece of garbage. I got it my senior year of high school and every dime I made working went to buying parts to repair it. I hated that car.


I had a 1971 Cutlass. Two Door. Loved that car.

My brother in law bought it new and I bought it from him in 1981, so it was 10 years old at the time. I got in a minor fender bender and totalled it off. 

It was a classic car that road great! And had a nice big back seat!!:grin2:


----------



## Lon

I haven't owned many cars but worked as a cleaner for car rental company for many years... The worst cars we ever rented were the hyundai elantras... the little Suzuki swifts, geo metros and pontiac firefly's were a close second. The Oldsmobile Achievas were also terrible. Ford Aspire was another piece of junk we had on the lot a few times.

When my Fiero was in the bodyshop one time (and no I'm not volunteering that baby to this list) the shop lent me out a an early 90's Chrysler New Yorker (basically a K-car with a 2.0L turbocharged motor with the absolute worst turbo lag imaginable) that was also rubbish.


----------



## Mr The Other

Having driven in many different parts of the world, every Chevy stands out as terrible.

Automatic cars are typically OK now, but the transmission is painful. Driving a Dodge Ram around Brussels was also particularly bad.


----------



## Ynot

My first car was a 1966 Chevy m p la (some of the letters were missing). We called it the Gambling Goose. Because the horn was shot and it sounded like a goose honking than a car horn. It also had a very loose drive shaft that felt as though it was going to break loose when you accelerated. Not that it could accelerate all that quickly given the 283 cubic inch V8. But after getting to speed (eventually maybe) you had to stop at some point and that is where the rotted out brake lines came into play. The break lines had so many splices and so much rubber tubing it is a matter the car ever stopped. For that matter the gas line was the same way. The interior was a sight to behold as well. The front bench seat was torn so it was covered up with a green wool army blanket. The rear seat was pretty ratted out as well. At some point the speakers had gotten torn out of the back and and I do mean torn out. I miss that car! One of my favorite memories is the day of the eetwoo!


----------



## depressedandexhausted

Toyota Echo. Hated it. My mother was getting rid of her car, gave it to me. Cant beat free, or so I thought. The car was so awful, I chose to walk most of the time.....


----------



## Thundarr

Lon said:


> I haven't owned many cars but worked as a cleaner for car rental company for many years... The worst cars we ever rented were the hyundai elantras... the little Suzuki swifts, geo metros and pontiac firefly's were a close second. The Oldsmobile Achievas were also terrible. Ford Aspire was another piece of junk we had on the lot a few times.
> 
> When my Fiero was in the bodyshop one time (and no I'm not volunteering that baby to this list) the shop lent me out a an early 90's Chrysler New Yorker (basically a K-car with a 2.0L turbocharged motor with the absolute worst turbo lag imaginable) that was also rubbish.


I don't understand manufacturers making cars with noticeable turbo lag in cars. I own a Ram with the 6.7 Cummins and I understand the lag because it's about Towing capacity and not the driver's feel. But cars have to spool up fast if they have turbo. There's no excuse to feel noticeable turbo lag that makes people complain in a car IMO.


----------



## Betrayedone

ocotillo said:


> LOL - Yes. I think it was a Buick design, which made it even more front heavy.
> 
> "Let's compete with the big three by putting the biggest engine we can in a car without the brakes and suspension to handle it. --What could go wrong???"


Not even close to even being accurate. Nothing Buick about it.


----------



## Betrayedone

Woodchuck said:


> He said he raced AMC cars because tech inspections were never an issue....No one ever knew what parts were supposed to go in them....AMC still used torque tubes in most if not all of their vehicles ...


wrong, no torque tubes except on the mid sixties cars


----------



## Lon

Thundarr said:


> I don't understand manufacturers making cars with noticeable turbo lag in cars. I own a Ram with the 6.7 Cummins and I understand the lag because it's about Towing capacity and not the driver's feel. But cars have to spool up fast if they have turbo. There's no excuse to feel noticeable turbo lag that makes people complain in a car IMO.


especially in a "luxury" car that has senior citizens as the target market... the thing was absolutely gutless, unless you mashed the throttle to the floor and waited three or four seconds, then it was scary insane out of control stupid fast (with horrible torque steer). It was seriously the oddest car I've ever driven... it was actually a 1988 2.2turbo (13th generation new yorker). oh and the turbo was a single stage, thus the terrible turbo lag. I've driven cars with 2 stage turbos and they are usually setup by the manufacturer to minimize the effect.


----------



## ocotillo

Betrayedone said:


> Not even close to even being accurate. Nothing Buick about it.


Thanks for the clarification Betrayedone. Are you an amateur/profession mechanic by any chance?

I only owned that Javelin briefly (Like I said, I was buying and selling cars at the time.) and remember some superficial similarities to Buick engine design including the location and angle of the distributor with the drive gear at the front of the camshaft and the Buick style oil pump / timing cover / oil filter location.

My biggest single complaint about the car was the brakes. They did not seem even remotely adequate for the speeds the car was capable of.


----------



## Woodchuck

Betrayedone said:


> wrong, no torque tubes except on the mid sixties cars


My friend raced a 1966 Rogue with the 290 cid V8 and a stock floor mounted 4 sp. It had a torque tube...He later raced a 390 cid. rebel....AMC dropped the torque tube after 1966...


----------



## bandit.45

A 1949 Jeep Powerwagon. I borrowed it from a guy I knew thinking it would be the perfect deer hunting truck for the desert. 

What it was was a pile driving tractor disguised as a vehicle. Yeah, it was tough as a tank and could go anywhere, but it had no shock suspension to speak of. By the time I got home after that trip my ass and back were so bruised and buffeted from driving that hellish beast I could barely walk for a week. It was godawful. And it guzzled gas like an elephant. 

Never again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck

Betrayedone said:


> Not even close to even being accurate. Nothing Buick about it.


AMC produced their own V8 engines from 250 to 401 CID....Their 327 was of their own making, and was marketed at least 6 years before the Chevy 327. There was a Buick connection in that the 231 CID Buick V6 engine was sold to AMC in 1967....When the oil crisis hit, GM then bought the design back....Buick also had a 215 CID V8 that became the primary V8 for Rover...


----------



## anchorwatch

In the early 70's BIL bought my sister a Suzuki Samurai. I took it out for a couple of days. Worse thing I ever drove in my life. When I gave it back, I told him it was a death trap and I didn't like my sis driving it. He brush off my worries and news reports that echoed concerns about its safety. Two weeks later it spontaneously burned to the ground while parked. My sis never got in such a pos as that again.


----------



## soccermom2three

anchorwatch said:


> In the early 70's BIL bought my sister a Suzuki Samurai. I took it out for a couple of days. Worse thing I ever drove in my life. When I gave it back, I told him it was a death trap and I didn't like my sis driving it. He brush off my worries and news reports that echoed concerns about its safety. Two weeks later it spontaneously burned to the ground while parked. My sis never got in such a pos as that again.


Ha, I had a Samarai in the late 80's, it was fun to drive but my mom didn't talk to me for over a week when I bought it because she thought it was unsafe. She was afraid it was going to tip over. It did have wider tires on it than what came standard. I only had for about a year. It was super cute; white with pink fender flares, pink top and pink tire cover on the back.


----------



## anchorwatch

Her's was yellow with a white canvas top. Besides roll overs, spontaneous combustion was a problem with the battery terminals. Maybe they were safer in the 80's. Glad you're still here.


----------



## Woodchuck

anchorwatch said:


> In the early 70's BIL bought my sister a Suzuki Samurai. I took it out for a couple of days. Worse thing I ever drove in my life. When I gave it back, I told him it was a death trap and I didn't like my sis driving it. He brush off my worries and news reports that echoed concerns about its safety. Two weeks later it spontaneously burned to the ground while parked. My sis never got in such a pos as that again.


The first one I ever saw was in the sporting goods dept. at a Walmart...

My brother had one...During a heavy rain, he drove through about 6 inches of water, and got washed off the road...


----------



## ocotillo

anchorwatch said:


> In the early 70's BIL bought my sister a Suzuki Samurai....


I owned a Samurai briefly and although it wasn't my cup of tea, did not quite understand other people's hatred of it.

It was a scaled down Willies underneath, right down to the knuckle joints and that was a proven design. It floated like a cork in water that would have drowned my 4WD F-250 (Actually crossed a stream once just by spinning the wheels...)

Was it comparable to a Sport Utility like the Nissan Pathfinder? Good god, no. The Samurai was designed for South America and brought to the U.S. in the mid-eighties. It was a third world vehicle and it did okay in the environment. Ranchers here were still using them as field vehicles more than a decade after it was withdrawn.


----------



## Forest

It wasn't mine, but at a university job I held, there was an old 65 Chevy shortbed pickup we used to haul barricades in. Had a 3 speed on the column. The clutch was like a leg press machine. Had a manual choke, and would not start from cold unless you choked it just right. When hot, it would flood, and stall. When stopping you had to get to neutral, because the clutch would wear you out, or it would stall when trying to idle. 

That truck and those barricades played a part in my earliest encounter with workplace politics. I had been promoted to another position, but it was rescinded at higher levels of the administration, and given to a female instead. My supervisor, and good old plain spoken guy told me straight that it was because I was male. To cheer me up, he clapped me on the back, and said, "besides, I need you here. No one else can drive that truck."


----------



## anchorwatch

We use our trucks on the beach and the LIE. It may have worked well in other places, but it didn't do either well here. I guess for what it was it got by. He got her a CJ after that. She was much happier then.


----------



## Betrayedone

ocotillo said:


> Thanks for the clarification Betrayedone. Are you an amateur/profession mechanic by any chance?
> 
> I only owned that Javelin briefly (Like I said, I was buying and selling cars at the time.) and remember some superficial similarities to Buick engine design including the location and angle of the distributor with the drive gear at the front of the camshaft and the Buick style oil pump / timing cover / oil filter location.
> 
> My biggest single complaint about the car was the brakes. They did not seem even remotely adequate for the speeds the car was capable of.


I've had 16 amc's since 1975 and do all of my own restoration work. Fords and AMC's had their distributors in the front. Brake on many cars were substandard as late as 1968 until discs started becoming commonplace. Power drums, however, are quite powerful and I actually prefer them unless racing. Hey, we survived all those old cars, didn't we?


----------



## Betrayedone

Woodchuck said:


> AMC produced their own V8 engines from 250 to 401 CID....Their 327 was of their own making, and was marketed at least 6 years before the Chevy 327. There was a Buick connection in that the 231 CID Buick V6 engine was sold to AMC in 1967....When the oil crisis hit, GM then bought the design back....Buick also had a 215 CID V8 that became the primary V8 for Rover...


AMC never used that engine in any vehicle IIRC. I had the 215 Buick in a Triumph TR8.


----------



## ocotillo

anchorwatch said:


> I guess for what it was it got by.


--Similar situation with Volkswagen's 181 (aka The Thing) 

It did okay in Mexico, South America and other places, but then it was marketed here without even a mention that wasn't really designed for families to take on freeways...


----------



## Thundarr

ocotillo said:


> I only owned that Javelin briefly (Like I said, I was buying and selling cars at the time.) and remember some superficial similarities to Buick engine design including the location and angle of the distributor with the drive gear at the front of the camshaft and the Buick style oil pump / timing cover / oil filter location.
> 
> My biggest single complaint about the car was the brakes. They did not seem even remotely adequate for the speeds the car was capable of.


AMC and International seems to be a mixed bag of parts back then. I had a 72 GremlinX with the 304 V8 and loved that car even though it was ugly (and purple). Being so short made it handle curves pretty good. Looking back, I wish I had parked it in my dad's barn or something. If I decide to restore an older car, I would consider the Javelin or AMX as candidates. But I'd drop a crate motor in rather than rebuilding a 360 or 390.


----------



## Woodchuck

Betrayedone said:


> AMC never used that engine in any vehicle IIRC. I had the 215 Buick in a Triumph TR8.


AMC never used the 215 Buick V8....From 1966 until 1971 Jeep used the Buick 225 V6 as the optional engine in CJs.


----------



## Betrayedone

Woodchuck said:


> AMC never used the 215 Buick V8....From 1966 until 1971 Jeep used the Buick 225 V6 as the optional engine in CJs.


Ah, I thought all jeeps were inline sixes.......232/258


----------



## Ikaika

It was both the worst in terms of reliability but the best in terms of cost and practical use. I don't actually recall the model and it was either a Plymouth or Dodge. My brother and I bought it in exchange for harvest associated with our agricultural adventures. It was a surf car, so rust dominated paint covered metal. It started via key about 60% of the time but 100% if we "jumped" it. Windows did not go up and the drivers door could not open. We never worried about anyone stealing it, and it never was stolen. I miss that crappy car.


----------



## bandit.45

I had an uncle who had a 1970 AMC GMX. That was a badass muscle car. Faster than stink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr

Woodchuck said:


> AMC never used the 215 Buick V8....From 1966 until 1971 Jeep used the Buick 225 V6 as the optional engine in CJs.


My dad had a CJ with the 225 in it and that was a stout running engine. It was rear ended and they got a replacement with an inline 6 that seemed like a slug compared to the first one.


----------



## Betrayedone

bandit.45 said:


> I had an uncle who had a 1970 AMC GMX. That was a badass muscle car. Faster than stink.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


AMX,,,,,,,I have had 16 of those........Still have 2..........Still badass


----------



## bandit.45

Betrayedone said:


> AMX,,,,,,,I have had 16 of those........Still have 2..........Still badass


Oops! AMX....you're right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo

Betrayedone said:


> Fords and AMC's had their distributors in the front.


Vertical on Ford V8's though.  This was Buick's approach (And the source of my confusion) with an external oil pump at the opposite point on the compass:


----------



## alte Dame

VW Jetta. After a few months, the paint started to pop off of the car, literally. It had to be repainted twice within a six-month period. It wasn't a lemon, either. After it happened to me, I noticed other 'speckled' Jettas on the road.

After a few years, the electronics started to fail. One thing at a time. Wipers, gauges, etc. The stick for the stick shift broke off in year four. The sun roof leaked through the side panel onto the back floor. It took at least four visits to the dealer to get that fixed & by that time the car had mold (I lived in a rainy place). So....the carpets had to be ripped out and replaced. The tail lights were defective - at least one of them was blown out at any given time.

This went on for eight years, since I wasn't rich and couldn't just buy a new car. I finally handed it off to a sister when I was moving out of town. She got rid of it within a year because "the electronics just all died."

I moved to Germany and was given a VW Passat as a company car. It wasn't long before I noticed that one of my tail lights was out. The dealer fixed that & soon thereafter the other one went out. And, we were off!


----------



## Starstarfish

Drove implies past tense, what if I'm still driving it?


----------



## giddiot

My wife had a Cheverolet Vega before we were married and were dating. She wanted a Camero but her father wouldn't let her get one because he thought it was too much car for her. That was the clunkiest, slowest, rough riding car I ever drove. It rusted like crazy too. She traded it in for one of those beercan Honda CVCC's then drown it during a hurricane. The transmission was never the same on it. It was a fast little car.


----------



## Thundarr

Starstarfish said:


> Drove implies past tense, what if I'm still driving it?


My condolences.


----------



## bandit.45

How about the Yugo? 

I actually saw one in a guy's yard. The hood and trunk lid had been removed and he was using it as a planter. Best use for a Yugo I ever saw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

2&out said:


> Very rusted brown 1974 Ford Pinto. Wasn't mine but drove it a couple times. OMG - asking to die. Loose steering, screeching brakes, sputtering motor, and couple thru rust holes in the floor. Was giirls I dated for a little bit.
> 
> Triumph TR6 and Porsche 914 on a list ?  Not mine and I have both. I'm sure no one cares and A-OK - but one of the cars I have is featured on page 52 of the new Dec. Hemmings Motor News. It's a lot nicer than mine - especially the pristine engine bay. But mines VGC. And I like their comment that it takes a man to drive a pink car.  lol


My 914 caught on fire. It's not uncommon with the way they routed the lines under the battery pan. 

My TR6 burned oil like an airstrike on a tire fire. Rock hard suspension would rattle your dental work loose.


----------



## john117

soccermom2three said:


> About six months ago I drove my friend's daughter's Fiat, kind of like the one below. She was drunk so I had to drive from my hotel to her hotel. Way too small, way too loud inside the car, it sounded like it was stuck in 1st gear the whole time, (it was an automatic, lol). Definitely the worst car I ever drove.



The first tine I drove the new 500 it felt like it was in first gear and turned out it was - driver error  

I almost bought it for my older girl - but it is a bit too small. She ended up with a second hand Mini.


----------



## Woodchuck

ocotillo said:


> LOL - Yes. I think it was a Buick design, which made it even more front heavy.
> 
> "Let's compete with the big three by putting the biggest engine we can in a car without the brakes and suspension to handle it. --What could go wrong???"


Here is a shocker...In 1969 CAR AND DRIVER tested the SC/Rambler, and it made a very controlled stop from 80 mph in 244 ft, while a Jaguar XK-E with 4 wheel disc brakes took 256 ft....


----------



## Woodchuck

bandit.45 said:


> How about the Yugo?
> 
> I actually saw one in a guy's yard. The hood and trunk lid had been removed and he was using it as a planter. Best use for a Yugo I ever saw.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The classic line about the Yugo was....They had a rear window defroster to keep your hands warm while you were pushing it...


----------



## ocotillo

Woodchuck said:


> Here is a shocker...In 1969 CAR AND DRIVER tested the SC/Rambler, and it made a very controlled stop from 80 mph in 244 ft, while a Jaguar XK-E with 4 wheel disc brakes took 256 ft....


That's certainly believable with the 11.2" dual piston caliper front disk / 10" rear drum brakes.


----------



## john117

My brother's first car was a Yugo. It wasn't USA spec by any means but wasn't too bad... Many relatives had Lada's... Awful initial build fit and finish but pretty reliable.


----------



## digdoug

my worst cars i have owned and driven.
83 buick skylark , engine locked up , front axles , engne fire.
99 ford Explorer 4.0 v6 timing chain rattle it has 4 timing chains.
96 dodge intrepid rack& pinion steering replaced would not keep alignment after replaced , popped ti rod ends twice after new rack installed. longest 2 years ever owned a car.


----------



## CH

Early 80s Toyota hatchback. No power steering and dents/scrapes/holes from bumper to bumper.

If you were at a stop and had to make a turn, good luck, gotta put every ounce of energy just to turn the steering wheel. Oh the joys of power steering today.

And to back up, put it in neutral and let it roll or push it.


----------



## UMP

Fozzy said:


> 1982 Chevy Chevette Scooter. Oh, how I hated that car.


Yes, the absolute worst piece of shiiit known to man.


----------



## Amplexor

1986 Ford Taurus. Piece of junk, new off the lot. Got rid of it within 2 years.


----------



## Woodchuck

Amplexor said:


> 1986 Ford Taurus. Piece of junk, new off the lot. Got rid of it within 2 years.


First production year jinx....They had terrible transmission problems....


----------



## jorgegene

my first car was a used datsun B210 that i bought from work associates. She had dubbed the car 'the fart barge', cause it had no soul and 
had the charisma of a potato.

but that car was a tank. it never broke down. i had it 7 years, ran it up to over 200k miles.
the ONLY thing i ever did to that car (besides maintenance) was change the water pump. that's it!

one day i was up high in the mountains on a winding dirt road. i took my eyes off the road for a second and went off the road rolling down
an embankment and hit a downed tree head on. the crash almost knocked me out. the crash i guess was heard a ways, because a bunch of people
ran out of their cabins to see what the $hit happened. a bunch of people helped roll me back up to the road. after i gathered my wits and thanked
everyone, my next thoughts were how much damage i did and how would i get back home (about 400 miles).

sun of a beeeoch, that silly thing just fired up and started running like nothing ever happened. no damage to the steering assembly or chassis.
i got home without a glitch and when i got back got it up on a lift and looked for damage.........nothin!

i ran that thing many more miles until i got tired of being seen in a fart barge and sold it. last i heard it was still running.

oh, yeah, and it got about 35 mpg.


----------



## john117

Woodchuck said:


> First production year jinx....They had terrible transmission problems....



Quality is Job One and eight recalls iirc...


----------



## Runs like Dog

It's remarkable how many new or nearly new cars I see with LED headlights or running lights where one side isn't functioning. Not just GMs and Fiats either but Audis and BMWs.


----------



## Thundarr

jorgegene said:


> my first car was a used datsun B210 that i bought from work associates. She had dubbed the car 'the fart barge', cause it had no soul and
> had the charisma of a potato.
> 
> but that car was a tank. it never broke down. i had it 7 years, ran it up to over 200k miles.
> the ONLY thing i ever did to that car (besides maintenance) was change the water pump. that's it!
> 
> one day i was up high in the mountains on a winding dirt road. i took my eyes off the road for a second and went off the road rolling down
> an embankment and hit a downed tree head on. the crash almost knocked me out. the crash i guess was heard a ways, because a bunch of people
> ran out of their cabins to see what the $hit happened. a bunch of people helped roll me back up to the road. after i gathered my wits and thanked
> everyone, my next thoughts were how much damage i did and how would i get back home (about 400 miles).
> 
> sun of a beeeoch, that silly thing just fired up and started running like nothing ever happened. no damage to the steering assembly or chassis.
> i got home without a glitch and when i got back got it up on a lift and looked for damage.........nothin!
> 
> i ran that thing many more miles until i got tired of being seen in a fart barge and sold it. last i heard it was still running.
> 
> oh, yeah, and it got about 35 mpg.


I have a theory that those ugly little Datsun's kept running for spite. My older cousin had a like a 79 or 80 Datsun and drove it forever. Of course that had to be bad for his game :smile2:


----------



## Woodchuck

I have to throw in one for totally bizarre....A 1962 corvair one ton pickup....It looked like a VW bus, with the back notched out to form a truck bed. There was no tailgate, just a drop down door on the passenger side....What a turd...


----------



## Spitfire

I had a '78 Datsun F10 in the mid 80's. Ugliest car I ever owned but at 150,000 miles I drove it from MI to Utah and back without a hitch. Totaled it out at about 185,000 miles. My summer car was a Triumph Spitfire that I still own.


----------



## Thundarr

Woodchuck said:


> I have to throw in one for totally bizarre....A 1962 corvair one ton pickup....It looked like a VW bus, with the back notched out to form a truck bed. There was no tailgate, just a drop down door on the passenger side....What a turd...


Corvair? I haven't heard that in 31 years. My bil had a home made dune buggy with a Corvair engine in it. Yours may have been a turd but the little duel carb engine had some sauce in a light weight buggy. Probably didn't even weigh 2000 lbs.


----------



## Woodchuck

Thundarr said:


> Corvair? I haven't heard that in 31 years. My bil had a home made dune buggy with a Corvair engine in it. Yours may have been a turd but the little duel carb engine had some sauce in a light weight buggy. Probably didn't even weigh 2000 lbs.


The engine in the truck was the dual carb model...It was still a turd


----------



## Runs like Dog

Woodchuck said:


> The engine in the truck was the dual carb model...It was still a turd


I had a Monza once that blew pushrods every other week. We never solved that problem.


----------



## CH

Runs like Dog said:


> It's remarkable how many new or nearly new cars I see with LED headlights or running lights where one side isn't functioning. Not just GMs and Fiats either but Audis and BMWs.


Most of those are due to idiots changing out to aftermarket bulbs to make them look brighter. It's brighter for others to see but you actually see less. Since it's running hotter those bulbs go out sooner than the stock ones.

I know 1st hand because I used to do that when I had my little sports car, it's all about the look and how fast you can make it go...My aftermarket bulbs would last on average about 1 1/2 to 2 years. Almost every single bulb was aftermarket to make it brighter, the only thing I never did get to do was the dash lights, which there was a kit but I was just too lazy to pull the entire dash out.

My 2nd car was a 1985 Honda Accord. 88 hp and a top speed of 45-50 mph going up the grapevine. But that sucker got terrific gas mileage though. I really miss that car the most, wish I still had it cuz I would still drive it today.


----------



## Runs like Dog

CH said:


> Most of those are due to idiots changing out to aftermarket bulbs to make them look brighter. It's brighter for others to see but you actually see less. Since it's running hotter those bulbs go out sooner than the stock ones.


Those are the HID bulbs some of which are absurdly bright. And it's true of non LED bulbs certainly - I do this for MY visibility, but there's no aftermarket for bigger LEDs and none for the rim lights around the headlight you see in GMs and Audis. Oh I'm sure there's some tiny pimp my ride after market, but commonly? No. I chalk it up to bad wiring and bad onboard computers and software switches. Quality's gone down the tubes.


----------



## tech-novelist

Thundarr said:


> I have a theory that those ugly little Datsun's kept running for spite. My older cousin had a like a 79 or 80 Datsun and drove it forever. Of course that had to be bad for his game :smile2:


I had a '80 Datsun 210 in one of the ugliest colors known to man. It was called "Mesa Tan" or something like that, but it looked like a horrible shade of orange to me. 

Funny story, when I went to the dealership to buy it, there was exactly one of them in the showroom, so that the dealer could advertise a low starting price point. If you were willing to pay an extra $1000, you could get another forward gear (4th, I think), an FM radio, better tires and a slightly better color (real tan instead of orange). He *really* didn't want to sell me that car; I had to threaten him with calling the FTC to get him to sell it to me!

I think this color is very similar to that one:
https://s.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/k.../e5/1974-1977_Datsun_120Y_(B210)_sedan_01.jpg


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Worst car was easily my wife's yellow Chevy Vega wagon that her parents bought for her out of college. That thing was in the shop monthly for overheating problems.


----------



## Runs like Dog

joyriding a stolen car is sweet though.


----------



## Ikaika

Runs like Dog said:


> joyriding a stolen car is sweet though.



Yep joyriding here would be soooo sweet


----------



## Runs like Dog

Ikaika said:


> Yep joyriding here would be soooo sweet


that's what sidewalks are for.


----------



## optimalprimus

One word....ROVER

Seriously you guys may have never heard of them but they were the biggest British car manufacturers but were so bad they couldn't even survive with repeated government interventions.

I had 2, stupidly because you got 'better value for money' on them as used cars. I loved playing with the electric Windows while broken down with a bust cylinder head gasket on the A66....


----------



## optimalprimus

technovelist said:


> I had a '80 Datsun 210 in one of the ugliest colors known to man. It was called "Mesa Tan" or something like that, but it looked like a horrible shade of orange to me.
> 
> Funny story, when I went to the dealership to buy it, there was exactly one of them in the showroom, so that the dealer could advertise a low starting price point. If you were willing to pay an extra $1000, you could get another forward gear (4th, I think), an FM radio, better tires and a slightly better color (real tan instead of orange). He *really* didn't want to sell me that car; I had to threaten him with calling the FTC to get him to sell it to me!
> 
> I think this color is very similar to that one:
> https://s.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/k.../e5/1974-1977_Datsun_120Y_(B210)_sedan_01.jpg


My parents had this car when i was born and loved it. Same colour even. Mind you it did break down a lot and eventually was shifted on.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

technovelist said:


> I had a '80 Datsun 210 in one of the ugliest colors known to man. It was called "Mesa Tan" or something like that, but it looked like a horrible shade of orange to me.
> 
> Funny story, when I went to the dealership to buy it, there was exactly one of them in the showroom, so that the dealer could advertise a low starting price point. If you were willing to pay an extra $1000, you could get another forward gear (4th, I think), an FM radio, better tires and a slightly better color (real tan instead of orange). He *really* didn't want to sell me that car; I had to threaten him with calling the FTC to get him to sell it to me!
> 
> I think this color is very similar to that one:
> https://s.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/k.../e5/1974-1977_Datsun_120Y_(B210)_sedan_01.jpg


I remember the Ford Maverick was produced in a similar cinnamon color. I just looked up the original colors:

"Establish Mint, Hulla Blue, Original Cinnamon, Freudian Gilt, Thanks Vermillion — along with more pedestrian names, including Black Jade, Champagne Gold, Gulfstream Aqua, Meadowlark Yellow, Brittany Blue, Lime Gold, Dresden Blue, Raven Black, Wimbledon White, and Candyapple Red."

That's the psychedelic 60's for you. Makes me want to watch Rowan & Martin's Laugh-in.


----------



## Woodchuck

Runs like Dog said:


> I had a Monza once that blew pushrods every other week. We never solved that problem.


Is that where you got your username?


----------



## Woodchuck

VermisciousKnid said:


> I remember the Ford Maverick was produced in a similar cinnamon color. I just looked up the original colors:
> 
> "Establish Mint, Hulla Blue, Original Cinnamon, Freudian Gilt, Thanks Vermillion — along with more pedestrian names, including Black Jade, Champagne Gold, Gulfstream Aqua, Meadowlark Yellow, Brittany Blue, Lime Gold, Dresden Blue, Raven Black, Wimbledon White, and Candyapple Red."
> 
> That's the psychedelic 60's for you. Makes me want to watch Rowan & Martin's Laugh-in.


I had a Maverick in that color...I got in a rut, taking over my dads old cars as he bought new ones....All were good running, 6 cyl. auto trans, with absolutely no style or performance...

After the Maverick I got his Ford Fairmont in a weird purple and orange 2-tone....Totally ugly, but....I stopped at a gas station one day, and a guy there went nuts over it...He begged me to sell it to him, said his wife had one just like it (who knew)....

I didn't sell it, but later, my son borrowed it and got a door caved in by a hit-and-run driver....I went to a junk yard and found a door that was exactly that same ugly orange-purple color combo...


----------



## aine

Fiat Uno


----------



## MJJEAN

80~something Citation. I bought it for $125 from my aunt. I was 18 and desperate. The car was just a few years younger than me when I got it.

It was held together by rust. It was t boned on both sides in different accidents, so the passenger door only opened from the inside and the drivers door only opened from the outside. And the drivers side floorboard rusted through. The only thing between me and the road was carpet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sammy64

1978 Chevy Chevette, Blue with etched window glass with roses... I used it to jump in San Fran..


----------



## Chuck71

1982 Pontiac 6000 4cyl. If you used the air.... passenger had to get out and push.

I still swear there were 4 rats running on a treadmill under the hood.


----------



## Woodchuck

I have a new one for worst car, my DIL bought a 2010 equinox with the LAF engine....

It doesn't have A LOW OIL WARNING LIGHT....Instead it has a *countdown to next oil change *feature...

The problem is the high pressure fuel pump has bad seals, and when they fail, the fuel dilutes the crankcase oil, then the engine sucks it up....You are driving along with an instrument panel that says 75% till you need to change oil, *AND AN EMPTY CRANKCASE....

*My DIL drove into my garage complaining of an engine knock...The dipstick was dry...I added 3 quarts....
*
She took it to the dealer, who told her "CHECK THE OIL EVERYTIME YOU BUY GASOLINE"
*


General Motors is warning owners of almost 800,000 2010-12 vehicles that they may need oil changes more frequently than their onboard oil monitoring systems are telling them.

After high warranty claims on several models with four-cylinder engines, GM will reprogram software to make oil change warning lights go on sooner.

The change only affects 2010-2012 Chevrolet Equinox, GMC Terrain and Buick LaCrosse and Regal models with 2.4-liter LAF and LEA four-cylinder engines.


wow THAT SOUNDS LIKE A REAL FIX.....

They also said*..."if it burns more than a quart of oil in 1,000 miles, we will fix it"...* 

Surely burning that much oil MUST screw up emissions...


----------



## zackie

2005 BMW 325ci. Was brand new, and the inside of the car was literally falling apart, it broke down on me twice in the middle of an intersection, didn't start a couple of mornings, the speedometer stopped working - I can go on and on.


----------



## Chuck71

Woodchuck said:


> I have a new one for worst car, my DIL bought a 2010 equinox with the LAF engine....
> 
> It doesn't have A LOW OIL WARNING LIGHT....Instead it has a *countdown to next oil change *feature...
> 
> The problem is the high pressure fuel pump has bad seals, and when they fail, the fuel dilutes the crankcase oil, then the engine sucks it up....You are driving along with an instrument panel that says 75% till you need to change oil, *AND AN EMPTY CRANKCASE....
> 
> *My DIL drove into my garage complaining of an engine knock...The dipstick was dry...I added 3 quarts....
> *
> She took it to the dealer, who told her "CHECK THE OIL EVERYTIME YOU BUY GASOLINE"
> *
> 
> 
> General Motors is warning owners of almost 800,000 2010-12 vehicles that they may need oil changes more frequently than their onboard oil monitoring systems are telling them.
> 
> After high warranty claims on several models with four-cylinder engines, GM will reprogram software to make oil change warning lights go on sooner.
> 
> The change only affects 2010-2012 Chevrolet Equinox, GMC Terrain and Buick LaCrosse and Regal models with 2.4-liter LAF and LEA four-cylinder engines.
> 
> 
> wow THAT SOUNDS LIKE A REAL FIX.....
> 
> They also said*..."if it burns more than a quart of oil in 1,000 miles, we will fix it"...*
> 
> Surely burning that much oil MUST screw up emissions...


DAMN!!!!!

I have a 1962 Corvette. 327 / 250 convertible. Power windows and my #$%%%^ 2005 F-150 doesn't.... go figure!

When I open the hood on the Vette, I know what I'm looking at. Although anything done to it seems to cost $5k.

Course there's a story behind that if you're up for hearing it, being you are the OP


----------



## Woodchuck

Chuck71 said:


> DAMN!!!!!
> 
> I have a 1962 Corvette. 327 / 250 convertible. Power windows and my #$%%%^ 2005 F-150 doesn't.... go figure!
> 
> When I open the hood on the Vette, I know what I'm looking at. Although anything done to it seems to cost $5k.
> 
> Course there's a story behind that if you're up for hearing it, being you are the OP


story away...My cousin had a 62 vette ragtop with a 327 fuel injection engine....The guy he bought it from took off the injection and put on a Carter AFB.... Last vette with a solid axle rear end...


----------



## Joe75

1982 Red Ford Escort five-door station wagon; 4-speed manual 1.6L four-banger, 68 Hp.

I had brought this car brand new in 1982. Although I liked the handling and pep and how much interior space there was for a small car, I had some reservation as Ford had a serious problem with cars pre-maturely rusting in the 70’s. The salesman convinced me that Ford had solved this problem, “Quality is Job 1”, and even told me that rust proofing was not required. At that point of time, I was living in the Maritimes where a lot of road salt was used during the winter months (and back then, road salt was particularly hard on cars).

Well, the first two years, the car ran well and I was generally pleased with my purchase. It wasn’t until the third winter that rust started to appear with the process accelerating, with a vengeance, each following winter. By the end of the fifth winter, my car had numerous rust holes and I swear I would leave rust dust on my snowy driveway when I left for work. 

One winter, when I was away for an extended period of time, my wife noticed that the front passenger floor carpet seem to depress somewhat whenever the children stepped on it. Taking the car for a normal servicing, it was discovered that approximately 6” x 6” piece of the flooring was missing – fixed quite nicely by a steel plate. Of course it was my fault – in that “it happen while you were gone” type of fault (lol). 

By 1987, notwithstanding the dubious state of the body, I was determine to get one more winter out of this car as we had built a house and money was tight. I figured, notwithstanding the number of holes in the right front fender, as long as the radio antenna was still standing, the car was good to go. However, one day I hit the brakes hard. While stop, the radio antenna slowly started to lean forward stopping at a 45 degree angle (interesting enough, radio reception improved). 

Admitting defeat, I traded my Escort in for a ……… 1987 Dodge Aries (sigh). 

Joe75


----------



## Woodchuck

Joe75 said:


> 1982 Red Ford Escort five-door station wagon; 4-speed manual 1.6L four-banger, 68 Hp.
> 
> I had brought this car brand new in 1982. Although I liked the handling and pep and how much interior space there was for a small car, I had some reservation as Ford had a serious problem with cars pre-maturely rusting in the 70’s. The salesman convinced me that Ford had solved this problem, “Quality is Job 1”, and even told me that rust proofing was not required. At that point of time, I was living in the Maritimes where a lot of road salt was used during the winter months (and back then, road salt was particularly hard on cars).
> 
> Well, the first two years, the car ran well and I was generally pleased with my purchase. It wasn’t until the third winter that rust started to appear with the process accelerating, with a vengeance, each following winter. By the end of the fifth winter, my car had numerous rust holes and I swear I would leave rust dust on my snowy driveway when I left for work.
> 
> One winter, when I was away for an extended period of time, my wife noticed that the front passenger floor carpet seem to depress somewhat whenever the children stepped on it. Taking the car for a normal servicing, it was discovered that approximately 6” x 6” piece of the flooring was missing – fixed quite nicely by a steel plate. Of course it was my fault – in that “it happen while you were gone” type of fault (lol).
> 
> By 1987, notwithstanding the dubious state of the body, I was determine to get one more winter out of this car as we had built a house and money was tight. I figured, notwithstanding the number of holes in the right front fender, as long as the radio antenna was still standing, the car was good to go. However, one day I hit the brakes hard. While stop, the radio antenna slowly started to lean forward stopping at a 45 degree angle (interesting enough, radio reception improved).
> 
> Admitting defeat, I traded my Escort in for a ……… 1987 Dodge Aries (sigh).
> 
> Joe75


That's not admitting defeat, that is total abject capitulation....


----------



## Chuck71

Joe75 said:


> 1982 Red Ford Escort five-door station wagon; 4-speed manual 1.6L four-banger, 68 Hp.
> 
> I had brought this car brand new in 1982. Although I liked the handling and pep and how much interior space there was for a small car, I had some reservation as Ford had a serious problem with cars pre-maturely rusting in the 70’s. The salesman convinced me that Ford had solved this problem, “Quality is Job 1”, and even told me that rust proofing was not required. At that point of time, I was living in the Maritimes where a lot of road salt was used during the winter months (and back then, road salt was particularly hard on cars).
> 
> Well, the first two years, the car ran well and I was generally pleased with my purchase. It wasn’t until the third winter that rust started to appear with the process accelerating, with a vengeance, each following winter. By the end of the fifth winter, my car had numerous rust holes and I swear I would leave rust dust on my snowy driveway when I left for work.
> 
> One winter, when I was away for an extended period of time, my wife noticed that the front passenger floor carpet seem to depress somewhat whenever the children stepped on it. Taking the car for a normal servicing, it was discovered that approximately 6” x 6” piece of the flooring was missing – fixed quite nicely by a steel plate. Of course it was my fault – in that “it happen while you were gone” type of fault (lol).
> 
> By 1987, notwithstanding the dubious state of the body, I was determine to get one more winter out of this car as we had built a house and money was tight. I figured, notwithstanding the number of holes in the right front fender, as long as the radio antenna was still standing, the car was good to go. However, one day I hit the brakes hard. While stop, the radio antenna slowly started to lean forward stopping at a 45 degree angle (interesting enough, radio reception improved).
> 
> Admitting defeat, I traded my Escort in for a ……… 1987 Dodge Aries (sigh).
> 
> Joe75


My pop had a 72 Dodge pick-up. Talk about rust...... Were Dodge autos back then as bad about rust?

Granted back in those days snow was a common occurrence, even in SE TN.


----------



## Joe75

“My pop had a 72 Dodge pick-up. Talk about rust...... Were Dodge autos back then as bad about rust?”

Hi Chuck71

Before I response, I just want to say I am not an engineer - just a layman who has followed/enjoyed cars for years.

All American built cars in the 70’s had a tendency to rust more when compared to cars built in the sixties. Late sixties/early seventies, auto manufacturers started to use less steel in cars in order to save weight as a move to increase performance. Then after the 1973 Oil Crisis/Embargo, this process greatly accelerated as the price of oil rose from $3 per barrel to $12 per barrel with corresponding jumps in the price of gasoline. Also, it was at this time the US started setting fuel economy requirements for the auto manufacturers and foreign cars sold in the US. 

The problem simplify stated was that the thinner body panels and floors were less resistant to rust perforation. The result, at least in Canada, was that the aftermarket rustproofing of vehicles was a major business in the seventies and eighties. Of note, any car I had rustproofed, the body/floor stood up quite well to winter/road salt including my 1987 Dodge Aries. 

So in answer to your question, living in the Maritimes, it was my observation that untreated GM and Chrysler/Dodge cars would rust, but, not at the same ‘speedy’ rate as Fords and not to the same extent of damage over a same period of time. Fords really stood out in this regard. 

In fairness, most foreign cars had a tough go when initially introduced to the North American market. I recall the early Honda Civics becoming ‘rust buckets’ after a couple of Maritime winters. As for Fiats, I remember watching a friend’s mid-seventy car ‘turn to rust’ over two winters.

Regards

Joe75


----------



## chillymorn

a shoe leather express!!!!!

I don't care what I drive as long as its safe and has no payment!


----------



## Chuck71

Joe75.... My pop was known to tell me some "wild tales" when I was growing up. You may be able to verify this or refute it.

When pop's pop had a car lot back in the 1950s / 60s he bought a lot of cars that were from the Miami area. He lived in north GA. None of these cars had heaters and when the first freeze came, they all brought the cars back to him.

Just wondered if you may have heard of this by chance.


----------



## Shoto1984

Years ago I had the privilege of driving a friend's AMC Pacer. It was already old at the time but I hated everything about it. The worse was the handling. I felt like I was floating with no connection to the road.


----------



## Joe75

Chuck71 said:


> Joe75.... My pop was known to tell me some "wild tales" when I was growing up. You may be able to verify this or refute it.
> 
> When pop's pop had a car lot back in the 1950s / 60s he bought a lot of cars that were from the Miami area. He lived in north GA. None of these cars had heaters and when the first freeze came, they all brought the cars back to him.
> 
> Just wondered if you may have heard of this by chance.


Hi Chuck71

Yes, I have heard of this (why is it I can remember things from 50 years ago; but, today I am challenged to find my car keys (lol)).

Some type of car heaters were equipped in most American cars prior to WWII. The 50’s and early sixties saw the standardization of car heaters particularly across brand names within the same company. For example, Chevs having the same basic heater design as Buicks.

So if you bought a new 50/60 American car off the lot, it had a heater. However, back then a popular option was to order a new car directly from a factory where everything was optional. Consequently, it was possible to buy a car without a heater if specified at the time of ordering. The heater option was cancelled in 1968 with the establishment of the US Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards that required that all passenger cars, trucks and buses sold in the United States be equipped with windshield defrosting system, which is an integral part of the heating system. 

Therefore, it is quite possible that Miami car owners ordered new 50/60 cars without a heater. It is also possible, Miami dealerships may have ordered cars from the factory without heaters to satisfy a local customer demand; but, this is speculation on my part. I do remember when on vacation in the Southern US, during the sixties, of “tales around the camp fire” about American cars without heaters (which was quite a foreign concept to us from the True North).

Regards 

Joe75


----------



## Woodchuck

Shoto1984 said:


> Years ago I had the privilege of driving a friend's AMC Pacer. It was already old at the time but I hated everything about it. The worse was the handling. I felt like I was floating with no connection to the road.


Talk about disconnect...I bought a 78 Lincoln used...Big overblown car with a 460 engine....I backed it out of the driveway the first morning, and when I hit the brake it felt like I was falling backwards into a huge bin of marshmallows...Weeee...


----------



## Thundarr

Shoto1984 said:


> Years ago I had the privilege of driving a friend's AMC Pacer. It was already old at the time but I hated everything about it. The worse was the handling. I felt like I was floating with no connection to the road.
> 
> 
> Woodchuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about disconnect...I bought a 78 Lincoln used...Big overblown car with a 460 engine....I backed it out of the driveway the first morning, and when I hit the brake it felt like I was falling backwards into a huge bin of marshmallows...Weeee...
Click to expand...

The AMC Pacer and Lnincoln don't belong in the same paragraph. The Lincoln was like some other big floaty cars (Cadillac, Oles 98, etc). A lot of people liked the smooth ride of the lincoln. The Pacer on the other hand was in it's own class of suckage. There was nothing smooth or gliding about a pacer's ride. It was floating with no connection while simultaneously rattling you like the little car it was and being the ugliest little car imaginable. At least the Lincoln has a smooth power to it.


----------



## Woodchuck

Thundarr said:


> The AMC Pacer and Lnincoln don't belong in the same paragraph. The Lincoln was like some other big floaty cars (Cadillac, Oles 98, etc). A lot of people liked the smooth ride of the lincoln. The Pacer on the other hand was in it's own class of suckage. There was nothing smooth or gliding about a pacer's ride. It was floating with no connection while simultaneously rattling you like the little car it was and being the ugliest little car imaginable. At least the Lincoln has a smooth power to it.


Yes, the old Lincoln was SMOOOOTH...I bought it on impulse, and since I lived 6 miles from work, gas mileage wasn't a problem...I actually put a trailer hitch on it and pulled my boat....

I woke up to a call from a work buddy, he and his GF were broke down in Memphis, about 90 miles away. It was Sunday...

I threw a bunch of tools in the car and headed south...I finally found him just off the interstate in a BAD part of town...

To a constant whine of "what took you so long" from his GF, we soon determined tools would not fix this, I took off looking for a tow dolly, on Sunday, in f*****g Memphis....

The wife and I were back in about an hour, having driven all the **** over south Memphis (murder capital) looking for an OPEN rental place.....

We drove back and loaded his 1983 AMC Jeep Eagle POS on the tow dolly, to the GF's constant whining of "what took you so long" with an occasional "how much did the dolly cost" thrown in for dramatic effect....

We hit the on ramp, and were soon on I 55 headed north...

Every time I heard "what took you so long" I nudged the gas pedal...

I am proud to say, a 1978 Lincoln with a 460 cid engine will pull a 1983 Jeep Eagle ensconced on a tow dolly at a ripping 90 MPH....

Back in Blytheville Ar. we pulled up in front of their house, un strapped the car from the dolly, and rolled the eagle down the ramps....

Horror of horrors, the GF, a singularly nosy harpy, had to get into the act, and was standing behind the dolly when the ramp tilted down, right on her foot, just as the eagle landed....Oh well...The screams were easier to take than "what took you so long" ...


----------



## Chuck71

Could be that guy.... he has to hear "did you see that hit my foot" for the next two months.

Yes there is a part of Memphis you don't really want to go in to.... during the DAY

A friend taught school in that area.... one year and gone.


----------



## john117

An old neighbor transferred from Memphis - he said alarm companies and window bar installers were growth industries there...


----------



## Chuck71

TN is somewhat divided in the four metro areas (not counting Tri Cities)

Nashville and Knoxville are not that bad...

but Chattanooga and Memphis...... whole different story.

I went to UTC... had night classes. I carried a pistol in my lap until I reached I-24.

There were places... if a red light caught you.... people would start walking out in the streets....

If they were getting close... I would run the red light. At least I would be alive / not get car jacked and

be able to drive to the courthouse and plead my case to the judge.

I lived at home while in college..... Pop had no problem with me carrying

"I'd rather see you pay a ticket and have higher auto insurance (he swore if I was put in that situation, he 

would have helped financially being I was in school) than me having to f'ing bury you at 21.


----------



## Woodchuck

Chuck71 said:


> TN is somewhat divided in the four metro areas (not counting Tri Cities)
> 
> Nashville and Knoxville are not that bad...
> 
> but Chattanooga and Memphis...... whole different story.
> 
> I went to UTC... had night classes. I carried a pistol in my lap until I reached I-24.
> 
> There were places... if a red light caught you.... people would start walking out in the streets....
> 
> If they were getting close... I would run the red light. At least I would be alive / not get car jacked and
> 
> be able to drive to the courthouse and plead my case to the judge.
> 
> I lived at home while in college..... Pop had no problem with me carrying
> 
> "I'd rather see you pay a ticket and have higher auto insurance (he swore if I was put in that situation, he
> 
> would have helped financially being I was in school) than me having to f'ing bury you at 21.


A guy I worked with stopped at a red light in Memphis one night. He said a couple of guys were in the crosswalk when one started punching the other in the chest and stomach....The guy getting hit fell down, and that's when my friend realized the guy wasn't hitting he was STABBING...

My wife and I refer to the Memphis evening news as the Bloodbath Channel...


----------



## anchorwatch

Talk about Pacers. This fellow had one at a cruise night earlier this year. It was considered so ridiculously ugly, girls would never get in it and with all that glass in the back they'd never get in the back seat with you either.


----------



## jdawg2015

My first car was a mid 70s Chevy Vega 2 door wagon with a 4 speed. Bought it in 1987 and paid $450 for it from my neighbor. Had for two years in high school.

Definitely was NOT a chick magnet car but actually I had very few issues with it and did most of the work on it myself. It was slow as molasses and rattled like crazy above 70 MPH. Never could fix the issue.


----------



## Chuck71

Woodchuck............. I forgot to mention the deal on the Corvette. Pop let me drive his Lincoln Town Car and a Firebird (he had a small car lot). Mostly the newer cars.... not high end, just newer. 

The first time I drove the Corvette... I'm topping a hill. Pop always said top a big hill at 45-50mph because by the time you reach the bottom you have added 5-10mph to your speed and "cops will sit there waiting to write you a ticket."

Topped the hill at 50..... and by the time I was at the bottom.... I was going 20. Pop laughed his arse off.... he didn't tell me. He had a weird sense of humor.... plus his dad ran a car lot for a living when he was a kid.

Today... I drive it maybe once a week. I get out late at night, after the drunks are home, passed out or in jail and before the older people get out on the weekends early to beat the younger crowd.

I have two one mile strips I hit. One has a red light so that's even better for me. There is a drive in restaurant within the one mile stretch. Cops sit there late at night just to "kill time." I pull up... most are younger than me and beg to look under the hood. I tell them I just want to blow the pipes out 2-3 times. Yes I will be speeding. As long as no other cars are around, they're okay with it.

Nice to have it at 130 and not worry about a ticket. Also if something goes wrong with it... they're the first over, offering to call a rollback.


----------



## Woodchuck

Chuck71 said:


> Woodchuck............. I forgot to mention the deal on the Corvette. Pop let me drive his Lincoln Town Car and a Firebird (he had a small car lot). Mostly the newer cars.... not high end, just newer.
> 
> The first time I drove the Corvette... I'm topping a hill. Pop always said top a big hill at 45-50mph because by the time you reach the bottom you have added 5-10mph to your speed and "cops will sit there waiting to write you a ticket."
> 
> Topped the hill at 50..... and by the time I was at the bottom.... I was going 20. Pop laughed his arse off.... he didn't tell me. He had a weird sense of humor.... plus his dad ran a car lot for a living when he was a kid.
> 
> Today... I drive it maybe once a week. I get out late at night, after the drunks are home, passed out or in jail and before the older people get out on the weekends early to beat the younger crowd.
> 
> I have two one mile strips I hit. One has a red light so that's even better for me. There is a drive in restaurant within the one mile stretch. Cops sit there late at night just to "kill time." I pull up... most are younger than me and beg to look under the hood. I tell them I just want to blow the pipes out 2-3 times. Yes I will be speeding. As long as no other cars are around, they're okay with it.
> 
> Nice to have it at 130 and not worry about a ticket. Also if something goes wrong with it... they're the first over, offering to call a rollback.


The rear axles had a bad habit of twisting in two in those vettes....I read an article that the station wagon axles were the best , strongest axles. The trick was to paint a white line down the axle, and when it had a half twist on it, it was time to replace...


----------



## Betrayedone

anchorwatch said:


> Talk about Pacers. This fellow had one at a cruise night earlier this year. It was considered so ridiculously ugly, girls would never get in it and with all that glass in the back they'd never get in the back seat with you either.
> 
> View attachment 40130


Pacers are very collectable and desireable today......


----------



## Betrayedone

Woodchuck said:


> The rear axles had a bad habit of twisting in two in those vettes....I read an article that the station wagon axles were the best , strongest axles. The trick was to paint a white line down the axle, and when it had a half twist on it, it was time to replace...


As someone who has had a lifetime of experience maintaining and owning many of these cars you speak of.....I can honestly say that most of which has been said here is a bunch of rambling bunk. I have had everything from a Vega to an Aston Martin and I suspect if the problems in this thread are genuine it lies with the fault of the owner due to lack of maintenance as opposed to the actual design of the car. Some of these complaints are incomprehensible....


----------



## anchorwatch

Betrayedone said:


> Pacers are very collectable and desireable today......


I don't doubt that they are, just for the oddity it was. Yet it was so god ugly, I can't imagine there are many left that shredder didn't get.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Betrayedone said:


> As someone who has had a lifetime of experience maintaining and owning many of these cars you speak of.....I can honestly say that most of which has been said here is a bunch of rambling bunk. I have had everything from a Vega to an Aston Martin and I suspect if the problems in this thread are genuine it lies with the fault of the owner due to lack of maintenance as opposed to the actual design of the car. Some of these complaints are incomprehensible....


There are bad designs and there are good designs and there are lemons in *both* categories. Following the maintenance recommendations and not exceeding the car's performance envelope isn't going to cure a lemon. 

Of course, the topic is "worst car you ever owned" so of course the bad designs and lemons will be mentioned. I expect that most of the people who posted on this thread have had multiple cars that performed well, so implying that a lack of proper maintenance was the cause of their bad car experience makes little sense.


----------



## john117

From a visual design point of view the Pacer was unique. Not too much off the wall compared to European design icons of course (Citroen DS, 2CV, original Fiat 500). Likewise the AMC Eagle was today's Subaru Outback...

I am talking purely aesthetic design here, not vehicle design.


----------



## daysgoneby

Ford EXP gutless wonder


----------



## DustyDog

Woodchuck said:


> In your whole life, what was the worst car you ever drove?


Worst in what way?
Least reliable: Two different Audis, a '79 and an '89
Most reliable, oddly, was also an Audi.

Earliest age at death? 1971 Vega. Was fast, and handled well, at least.

Worst handling? Several come to mind:
- Any of the 1970s Buicks I had because they were cheap
- 1984 Fiero - honorable mention because it was touted as a performance car

Once I got away from US and European cars, I've had no reliability issues below about 250,000 miles.


----------

